# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring Dream about cars & water

## gods_angel_nixa

I've had trouble sleeping the past few nights and I don't know y but these are the dreams that have accompanied them.

A couple of nights ago I had a dream that my 2 sisters, my niece, my nephew, my mom, and I were all in the car going to the carnival to listen to a concert. We were on the back road towards the concert deal and my sister n mom were in an argument. I noticed we were going off the road towards the  lake side. I told my sister to be careful b/c I was afraid we were going to go off the edge. She looked back at me and started yelling as she was doing so we went off the edge. My other sister had enough time to tell us to take off our seat belts and roll down our windows and hold our breath right before we hit the water and to get out as soon as we were directly under. We all came up and were fine. I tried to get the car out of the water as if though I had super human strength. My mom argued with my sister to help me she finally did and we pulled it out it was no longer usable i was sad but my sister said we could get a new one. I think i was sad b/c i had a date the next day and no one to get him.

Last night the dream consisted of me and my cousin matt. We were doing something I think for the army or cops (I think army cuz he was in the army) but any ways we were learning to drive one of the cars he was driving and i was next to him. We were talking and I noticed we were going off the bridge and once again he had enough time to tell me to take off my seat belt and roll down my window and we got out fine.

I don't understand y i am having these kind of dreams. If any one can give me any info on this it would be really appreciated.

----------


## Pegasis

Perhaps your sub conscious is telling you that cars are the big contributor to global warming and the car volume on roads needs to be drastically reduced.

----------


## gods_angel_nixa

interesting but i never think about stuff like that i'm not big into science stuff like that... i thinking maybe it had something more to do with my life.

----------


## Echt

I can relate to this completely. I've been plagued by cars+water dreams for the past four or five years. Mine are usually driving on a rickety bridge and then it collapsing and then I wake up. Anyways, I've found that I usually have these dreams during high-stress time in my life. I know high stress is supposed to stop you from remembering your dreams but for me it causes nightmares. I also usually have these dreams when I'm having conflicts with my family, friends, or even people at school.

----------


## gods_angel_nixa

yeah thanks for the help. I actually looked up main symbols in the dream dictionary and I got this result.

Car 
I have low self esteem and I depend of the control I have on my life. I am restless and uneasy. However, I believe I can successfully overcome anything.
Lake
I have inner peace.
Road
I have a sense of direction due to my goals. I am going steady on the progress and going up the social later.
Trees 
I am concentrated on me and my goals with strength.
Family
My family gives me support along my way. 
Seat Belt
Im very emotional and I have a hard time with controlling that.
 Window
I will get into some trouble and it’s going to be hard as hell to get out of.

----------

